# Privet Honey



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

One of the main sources of nectar right now for one of my new beeyards is privet (Chinese I think). Some mentioned to me that privet may not make the best tasting honey. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

We have an area here in town that makes the nastiest tasting honey you could imagine. Privet is only one of the plants in that area, euonymus is another.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

there are any number of bad tasting honeys. to my way of thinking privet is one of these... it might be great if you could get beyond the smell... which is a bit like a bottle of cheap perfume.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Well that perfume is certainly in the air...they have loads of the stuff to work on here. I suppose for new colonies I should be thankful for the strong flow. Maybe I'll be feeding this stuff to my other yards.


----------

